# 200sx Tail lights



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I have a 95 200sx. I saw one the other day that had slightly different Tail lights that I know are stock but look better than mine. I think it was a 97 but I'm not positive. Any clues if the other model years fit my year? I want to change out my lights, I'm not going to paint them and I know they don't make altezzas besides the fact that I HATE altezza lights. Any help guys? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

wild were they almost the same as yours but with a black trim around every light


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, the 98 200sx's had black trim around the tail lights, that was probably it. that's just about the only thing out there for the 200sx's tails.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Yeah that's what i want. It looks better than my tails. What's the easiest way to get those? Scrap yard?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

scrap yard or dealer if you don't mind paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Check with these guys before going through all that. I have a 98' 200 w/ those puffy tail lights you guys like and I don't think they can be swapped with previous year 200's tails. The front lights are different also. so, just be sure to get a difinitive answer from your fellow forum members as to wether you can swap them w/ out body work.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*tails again....*

the tails just bolt-on, i have the same set too, and got a little oval-round thing going on in the back, looks pretty good, especially when all-red.........


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Ok so help me out guys. Do the Stock 98 tail lights (the puffy ones) fit into my Stock 95 with no body work????


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

should.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

does.......


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

cool. thanks guys!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

are you planning on swapping out the plain ones with the bubble-eyed lens?? if you do, can you post some pics, i really want to see it with your type of bumper......


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *are you planning on swapping out the plain ones with the bubble-eyed lens?? if you do, can you post some pics, i really want to see it with your type of bumper...... *


I have the 98 tails on my 95... here is how it used to look when i had the stillen wing on it!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice car, you should paint the black borders to your body color.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *nice car, you should paint the black borders to your body color. *


I'm getting to that eventually......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

whoa, that would actually make the lights smaller when you paint the borders, cool idea, first impression though, it's like it's out of place, but it's aight.......


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Looks good. I wanna get the black insert for the area between the lights. where the nissan symbol is. I like that. o i know.. i just want a damn 98!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I actually like the color matched centerpiece like on the 95-97 200sx. but that's b/c I have a sentra with that stupid red reflector thing on my ass.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

Since we are on the subject...any of you paint your tails red #-o


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

testors high gloss transparent candy apple red, and still saved my black borders, and for maintenance, just lightly wax it like any other painted pieces.......


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Tail Lights*

A friend of mine showed me some tais that APC made for a while they had all white tails and also red on the top and white on the bottom (like the 99 civic si) both look really cool. I was told that they are part of their nicer "show series" and not avaliable through the web site or most dealers. I can't remember the link he showed them to me on but those might be something to consider. I'd try contacting APC Directly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

for b14 200sx?? like the rare altima se?? or the si?? cool....so where's the link??


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a 97 200 SX and i painted the tail lights with the Testors paint and they look TIGHT!!!
just be careful not to spray too much, and make sure to use tape and a lot of newspaper to cover up what you dont want painted... if you want to see pics hit me up on aol:
NAVISUAVIE
john


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

side effect though, it gets faded when not waxed, so you will have to keep up with it grasshopper..........


----------

